# Man sues Ryobi for 1.5M after cutting fingers



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

Have any of you guys heard of this recent debacle? A guy sued Ryobi for 1.5M because he cut his own fingers! I read about this at finehomebuilding.com, this is the original article: 

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item/11616/tablesaw-accident-sparks-million-dollar-finger

Where does personal accountability and common sense factor in? Your thoughts?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

This is the first I've seen it. It sure does open up quite the can of worms for all table saw manufactures. I remember a couple years ago when the Saw Stop guy was trying to pressure the powers that be into making it mandatory that all table saw manufacturers use his safety device. I didn't like the idea then and I still don't like it. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great idea but I don't need the safety nazi's telling me I need it and I have to have it whether I like it or not.


----------



## BC_Painter (Mar 18, 2010)

That is ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS

I hope this gets reversed in higher courts otherwise where will it end, it will be impossible to have affordable equipment if every newest safety innovation needs to be incorporated into every tool.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Whata crock. Damn Libs.
What next suing because your razor knife doesn't have "flesh detection"


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Carlos, uh??

More 'wealth re-distribution'.

If his name was Jim Smith they'd just give him their 'finger' (well, temporarily) . . .


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Seems to me Sawstop should sue Carlos for not buying one when he had the chance, - - 1.51 mil sounds about right . . . :shifty:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Deportation sounds about right to me!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

That's insane, I hope it gets thrown out on appeal.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mebbe he's related to the lady who sued MickeyD's for the hot coffee.:whistling


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

This is the first Im hearing about the Saw Stop technology. I dont think it needs to be a requirement but I would be very interested in a saw that had it.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

This is total BS. Most safety devices are to keep stupid people from hurting themselves. I personaly have cut my hand with a saw doing something stupid and I only blame me. This guy was obviously stupid-he bought a ryobi table saw.


Or maybe if we are smart we all should pick a brand, cut our fingers and sue.


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

watch the video for the saw stop... the mechanism completely destroys the saw in the process, pretty wild stuff, but if it saves your fingers... its worth it... hit that blade once myself with my iddle and ringer fingers, hamburgered the tips ... not my favorite experience


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

Dewalts portable table saw got my fingers, think I can get some sponsered apparrel out of the deal?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It doesn't trash the saw. It burns up the firing cartridge and destroys the blade. You replace the cartridge at a cost of about $100 and need a new blade. Replace both of those and your saw is operating again. And you still have all your digits.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WTF. I nearly cut the end of my finger off today with a pex pipe cutter. Can i sue the company for me being so stupid and putting my finger where it shouldnt be!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is there a warning on the tool that say don't place your finger in the cutting area? If not, I bet a lawyer could make a case of it.


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

my mistake, when I saw the slow motion video it must have been the saftey feature getting destroyed and not the actual saw.


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

Doesn't bar soap have labels on them that say "do not eat"? I wonder if the companies producing them got sued... Who uses a Ryobi tablesaw anyways?? Let me guess... "You can do it, we can help"... weekend warior


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Anytime you see a "DUH" warning on a product, be assured that someone sued the company because they did what the warning states not to (now). My favorite is remove plastic bag from food product before placing in oven. DUH


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have doubts about the sawstops ability to prevent injury. I saw the video and it did keep a hotdog weener from serious damage when slowly contacting a spinning blade. Is that how most injuries occur by slowly touching a saw blade with your hand?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It will likely not prevent injury. But, it will prevent serious injury. What would you rather have, an 1/8" deep cut in your thumb or picking the tip of your thumb up and rushing to the hospital. A few stitches or major surgery.


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

In my manual for my saw... ---yup thats how they say to do it...:laughing:


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

will that feature mount on any saw? In the video I thought it was on a shop saw, guess it could be modified to fit any though, I'd put it on mine... maybe you'd get a kick back on your insurance??


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I read that article in the Oregonian last week.

http://www.oregonlive.com/business/index.ssf/2010/03/sawstop_saw_brake_safety_devic.html

And I do have mixed feelings about this. It is great technology but it will cost quite a bit, see article above. And then you have the expense of replacing the parts if it does detect something and stops. And I have a feeling the inventor is helping in these lawsuits, so that in the end the manufacturers will be required to use his technology. And I just don't like the fact of government getting involved and forcing new rules, etc. which is where this will probably end up at.

I can remember when I owned a couple of Honda/Yamaha motorcycle dealerships in the late 80's. And there was the 3 wheeler debacle, CPSC got involved, lots of lawsuits, and then 3 wheelers were mostly banned. And then the rules on what age a child can ride what. And then there is the most recent ban of children riding motorcycles under the age of 12 because of the lead in the battery. Like these kids are going to lick the battery or something.

And did the 3 wheeler ban help, no. And the government has not done anything about. I think they stuck their foot in there mouth when they said 3 wheelers were bad and 4 wheelers were better and more stable, so now they are afraid to say anything. It wasn't the machine it was the people. See article below.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/oregonianatv/2007/05/deaths_waiting_to_happen_why_a.html

I could go on and on, and most of these problems are from people not knowing what they are doing or doing something stupid.


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope nothing comes of this in a legal sense. This technology is still evolving and I'd hate to see a generation of expensive tools that don't work be forced upon anyone. No matter how far technology advances we're still somewhat bound to the theory of darwinism (the stupid weeding themselves out).

I feel kinda bad that my coffe cups have to warn me that the coffee inside is actually hot and that i should try not to spill it in my lap, i mean, who doesn't expect their coffee to be hot?:no:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

If the guy wanted the newest safety equipment on his table saw, he should have bought it.

I hope this gets appealed and the guy loses, I doubt they have paid out on the claim yet.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

i don't believe this..This has gone beyond ridiculous. The biggest problem is that judges sit up there and make these decisions trying to legislate from the bench. The lawyers are just after the money as are we all. The stupid as* liberal judges...It's how they redistribute wealth.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

What a bunch of bs. Doesnt personal responsibility mean anything anymore?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*yea,,,,*

Exactly- where is the responsibility- I am 100% with that coment, 

solition: TORT-REFORM!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Exactly- where is the responsibility- I am 100% with that coment,
> 
> solition: TORT-REFORM!



Oh, wait a minute, - - I was going to make a crack about throwing dems out of office, - - but I thought you said _TART-REFORM!_ :laughing:


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

KNK Constructs said:


> will that feature mount on any saw? In the video I thought it was on a shop saw, guess it could be modified to fit any though, I'd put it on mine... maybe you'd get a kick back on your insurance??



right now it isn't an after market addition. You have to buy a Sawstop saw to get it.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

d-rock said:


> i don't believe this..This has gone beyond ridiculous. The biggest problem is that judges sit up there and make these decisions trying to legislate from the bench. The lawyers are just after the money as are we all. The stupid as* liberal judges...It's how they redistribute wealth.


It was a jury trial. But don't let that get in the way of your partisan rants.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jury, judge or whatever. It is a tablesaw, it is dangerous. The saw did not have the technology, and the "victim" knew he did not pay for the technology. Does it state anywhere if he removed the safety devices?

The verdict was wrong. Ryobi is not at fault.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Jury, judge or whatever. It is a tablesaw, it is dangerous. The saw did not have the technology, and the "victim" knew he did not pay for the technology. Does it state anywhere if he removed the safety devices?
> 
> The verdict was wrong. Ryobi is not at fault.


I agree 100% with the above. It was a terrible verdict and I hope it gets overturned.

not sure why you quoted me as your post had nothing to do with what I wrote.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

DKnafo said:


> It was a jury trial. But don't let that get in the way of your partisan rants.


Because this doesn't sound like you agree that it was a bad decision.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*saw stop*

There's a video on the web produced by The discovery channel in which the saw stop inventor puts his own finger into the blade while being filmed with high speed video....Whoa! 

I don't have enough posts to add the link.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

d-rock said:


> i don't believe this..this has gone beyond ridiculous. The biggest problem is that judges sit up there and make these decisions trying to legislate from the bench. The lawyers are just after the money as are we all. The stupid as* liberal judges...it's how they redistribute wealth.


 Shriek!


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Because this doesn't sound like you agree that it was a bad decision.


Partisan is a neutral term. I was not taking a political side nor was I at the time discussing my opinion on the case. I was trying to inform that poster that it was a jury trial and no judge was 'legislating from the bench'.

What I wrote and what you thought it sounded like are two separate things.


----------



## pipercub17 (Nov 21, 2009)

there are some good clips on youtube 
the tuches the blade with his finger in one of them


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually I can see some validity to the suit. Ryobi puts a brake on their chopsaws. Why not on their table saw? Sawstop technology is available and proven to work. They had the opportunity to include it but decided not to. Why? 

If a company produces and sells a product that is dangerous they can be held liable for the damage the product causes. Usually in these cases the jury assigns a percentage of responsibility to each party. For example, if the hand is worth $7.5 million, and Ryobi is 60% responsible, and the purchaser is 40% responsible, $1.5 million in damages are awarded to the purchaser. That could be reasonable to a jurist who isn't a carpenter.

That being said, when I once buzzed the ends of my fingers on the table saw blade, suing someone was not my response. Flogging myself senseless for being so F'n stupid seemed more appropriate because I'm supposed to know better. 

I imagine if a Ryobi table saw included a sawstop brake it would do a back flip whenever it kicked off. That, or completely disintegrate, sending the blade spinning off to the next county.:laughing:


----------



## JEdens (Mar 21, 2010)

Saw stop has major drawbacks. If you have an aftermarket aluminum fence like Icra, thin rips will false trigger the brake. nails in wood....same thing.

wet lumber? forget about doing any concrete formwork in any rainy area.

and the break mechanism is violent. sure, you can get the saw operational again with a new brake & blade ($150 & up if you use a good blade like WWII), but how many times can the brake be used before the arbor snaps or the mounting bolts snap and a 10" carbide tipped throwing star is flying around?

I've used one and wasn't impressed. And since most of my work is outdoors, in Seattle I'm not interested.

this needs to be thrown out, and any mandatory legislation to include this needs to be fought.

When they finally make a 100% safe saw, the wood will be safe from the saw.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cletus said:


> ....... Ryobi puts a brake on their chopsaws. Why not on their table saw? Sawstop technology is available and proven to work. They had the opportunity to include it but decided not to. Why?


The victim had the opportunity to by a sawstop tablesaw but chose not to, why?

Price. That's why. 

Ryobi is a low end product that is made to be affordable. If they had to license and install the protection device it would no longer be affordable.

I see no merits in this case. If something on the machine had failed then sure, there was a defect. But if the saw cut off his finger and was still found to be in a new-like working condition then the saw is as designed. That's what saws do, the cut things. If you put your finger in there - guess what? It is gonna get cut, just like a pc of wood.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

JEdens said:


> When they finally make a 100% safe saw, the wood will be safe from the saw.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Leo G said:


> The victim had the opportunity to by a sawstop tablesaw but chose not to, why?
> 
> Price. That's why.
> 
> Ryobi is a low end product that is made to be affordable. If they had to license and install the protection device it would no longer be affordable.


You answered my question with a question.

It could be relatively affordable. Their chopsaw with a brake is affordable. Why do they include this safety feature on one product but not on another similar product? 





Of course, you are correct. Value engineering, target market, etc. is why. But a jury saw this as cutting corners to increase profit. Juries hate that.


----------



## JEdens (Mar 21, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Their chopsaw with a brake is affordable.



the chop saw brake stops the blade after the trigger has been released. there is no flesh detecting (moister meter) circuit available for any chop/miter saw or sawstop would sell one. that kind of mechanism on a chop saw would send the saw flying if engaged.

further more, if available safety tech should regulate what is available on the market, then my router should have come with a CNC set up, and the rest of my tools should have come complete with robots to run them.

every tool made can be automated. 100% safe.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I would like to know out of the 60 or so other complaints how many were ho’s.
Over the last decade Ho’s have taken upon themselves to do more home improvement projects.
It’s the hO’s trying to save a buck who are getting hurt? Not the professional in the field


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

festerized said:


> I would like to know out of the 60 or so other complaints how many were ho’s.
> Over the last decade Ho’s have taken upon themselves to do more home improvement projects.
> It’s the hO’s trying to save a buck who are getting hurt? Not the professional in the field


Your right buts whats annoying is it will be the pros that end up paying for the HO mistakes.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

JEdens said:


> the chop saw brake stops the blade after the trigger has been released. there is no flesh detecting (moister meter) circuit available for any chop/miter saw or sawstop would sell one. that kind of mechanism on a chop saw would send the saw flying if engaged.
> 
> further more, if available safety tech should regulate what is available on the market, then my router should have come with a CNC set up, and the rest of my tools should have come complete with robots to run them.
> 
> every tool made can be automated. 100% safe.


 If the jury was made up of CT members, Carlos would have been chased out of court. But juries and judges might not be carpenters. They might see a spinning blade with some kind of safety mechanism (brake) on one tool but not on another similar tool as a problem. I don't see that as completely out of line if I stand in their shoes for a minute. It's not a perfect system but not bad either. I don't know, but do some of these little plastic $100 table saws have an electronic brake like a chop saw has? I've never used one. They look like toys. If they do my point would be less valid.


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

Isn't there a manual that comes with every power tool known to man which you are urged to read before operating the device? I'm sure that in the table saw's manual it says you should watch your fingers when you cut. 

Couldn't Ryobi claim negligence on the operator for not reading the manual? As much as i dislike Ryobi I'd hate to see them taking the bullet for this.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cletus,

the only portable saw that I know of that has an electric brake is the brand new makita. a brake wouldn't have saved this guy's finger. I do love the new 4pc guards w/riveting knife that the new saw are getting. I'm thinking of selling my old ridgid and buying a new one.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*whatever,*

Happened to responsibility- seriously, i have the a lot off respect for my saws, anything that can possibly dismember my extremities , depending on what I do, I have the utmost respect for,,,, that's how i make a living. ,,,, that should have been thrown out of court-Period. Guy can't handle a saw properly - he's in the wrong line of work then, accident or not- it is his responsibility, the saw did not come after him, I don't know how they give inanimate objects the blame., the saw blade did not fly off the arbor, I think he put his hand into the blade, the saw did not move up and chop his fingers. 
I feel bad he cut himself , but not after trying to get some cash for his own lack of responsibility,, and the worse thing about this , the courts allowed this to go through,,, lawyers can make nuns look like mobsters if given the write opportunity- it is another reason for tort reform and back to basics- responsibility placed on individuals for what they do. He must be related to the guy that faked the stuck gas pedal on his Toyota,,,


On a side note,,, the guy that invented that has been trying to push for mandatory legislation for implementing that device on every single table saw,,,,, when it does go off, guess what- it's useless until you order a whole new cartridge,, and it ain't free of charge. Meanwhile you got guys out there that want to get there fingers close to see what happens,,,, yea,,,,maybe that isn't such a good idea,,,,,, So with that in mind, some of you won't like this ,If that were the case that POS would be the first piece to come off ,if it ever came in my shop, not that it ever will, All old school, and shop smarts , respect your equipment and you wont walk away missing parts. accidents happen, been happening since we were put on this earth and it is not going to change,,, this country is going ass back wards on morals and responsibility- Suing BK cause they were overweight, burned themselves cause they spilled coffee on their lap,,,,,whats next, sue the chair you sit in cause you cant get out because you ate at BK every frigin day and then burned yourself trying to get out of the chair with the HOT coffee your holding in your hand while doing so---- it's insane I tell you,,,, INSANE! 

Brian


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

First when I think about it I dont know how a brake could be integrated into a table saw. What would be the trigering mechinism? 
Tablesaws are switched on and left on until the job at hand is finished. Even if you put in a LED sensor simular to what is used on xerox machines it would only know if something to cut was present not if that something was a board or a finger. Also the brakes used in saws would not slow the blade fast enough to avoid serious damage if a finger was pushed into the blade.

Second I think it could be possible and not a bad idea for a mfr to add a couple threaded holes to the underside of the table in locations that would allow the buyer to purchase and install his own aftermarket sawstop type device. 
Then the mfr could put a sticker that said something like "flesh detection technoligy ready" and anyone buying their tablesaw would have the option of purchasing a sawstop or some other simular aftermarket device. If the sawstop guy comes out with an aftermarket device. If he does not then he should be sued for depriving carlos and friend of safe technoligy. 

But none of this should be MANDITORY


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

wat a j off. Wait it cuts wood but it shouldn't cut me. Any time i have ever gotten messed up in anything, it has been my fault not anyone else's. look at anything that may be dangerous. atv's warnings down the whole fender. signing a membership at the gym. playing on a dam public field. am not sure w all manufacturers but the makita circular and table saws have an option to buy w or without a brake, guess what the brake is more money good feature to have but if u don't need it or choose to take the "greater risk" that's your choice. I'm sure there was a saw w a brake he could have purchased for a little more but he chose not too. whats gonna happen. instead of giving the option to the consumer they will mandate brakes on saws and now every one can pay a little more for the feature that was there as an option the whole time whether they want it or not. maybe they can mandate no sales of saws or saw blades without proof of completion of a 40 hr saw safety course. that sounds like a good idea right. what bs.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

This is the kinda crap that brought us safety belts, air bags, safety glass, safety harnesses and helmets!:whistling Oh, I forgot blade guards, and now riving knives. 

Thought I would stir the pot a bit:jester:


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

yes and mc helmet laws as well but shouldn't it be a choice to wear ur seat belt or an mc helmet rather then law? not saying its bad to have jut saying using should be a personal decision not be mandatory.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Maybe I'll invent an electric fence that surrounds the blade with a 1" perimeter or so.

You put a an electronic choker around Carlos' neck and if he breaks the fence line he suffocates himself into oblivion, - - but gets buried with all his digits . . . :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Common sense and responsibility,,,,,*



maninthesea said:


> First when I think about it I dont know how a brake could be integrated into a table saw. What would be the trigering mechinism?
> Tablesaws are switched on and left on until the job at hand is finished. Even if you put in a LED sensor simular to what is used on xerox machines it would only know if something to cut was present not if that something was a board or a finger. Also the brakes used in saws would not slow the blade fast enough to avoid serious damage if a finger was pushed into the blade.
> 
> Second I think it could be possible and not a bad idea for a mfr to add a couple threaded holes to the underside of the table in locations that would allow the buyer to purchase and install his own aftermarket sawstop type device.
> ...


Sorry,
but this is exactly where I draw a line in the sand,,,,,, "Anyone" individual that has been taught how to use a table saw knows and understands the danger that is involved using the equipment...
You "KEEP YOUR FINGERS 6" aways from the "BLADE" AT ALL TIMES", There are additional tools that you use to push your material through the blade and also keeping your fingers/hand safely away or protected from the blade---you don't use common sense- that's your responsibility for the outcome- period!,,,, that is all we need is some more BS legislation on someones idea playing off of safety guidelines and getting rich off of it, meanwhile - were sitting there with our thumbs up our ass because the wood I just cut had a high moisture content, throwing that cartridge to go off ,,,,$180.00 later and more time,,,,,,,,read up on it my friend:thumbsup: now I have to spend more money, waist my time, fall behind my work all because "the government" decided that they feel it is in my best interest,,,, do you realize that every time they implement more and more safety requirements,,restrictions and guidelines we are loosing our freedom to choose on our own,,-and someone else is benefiting from it-:furious:
Look ,, some things are necessary, I understand- but the more we just keep going along with being chained up and restricted, the worse it is going to get for everyone,,, I am sick of the government deciding what is best for us,,,,,that is not what this country is about- capitalism works- it's worked for over 200 years, now they want to reinvent the wheel-:laughing::laughing::laughing: 
I'll sign a waiver, right off the bat, if that's what they want,, "I" am responsible for my safety and the safety of others when using my TS- and there is no legal pursuit against the manufacturer should I dismember myself!,,,,,,, If the motor starts on fire- totally different situation, but anything to do with that blade- that is "my responsibility" -- I had a blade guard that came with my saw- that was the first thing to go- sorry, you can call me anything you want- your not the one that has to cut a 45 bevel - "I" do- and I am not in the mood to deal with any binding what so ever, and then have to do it all over again- so forget it- it's off-period,,,,end of story! , only thing showing on the field is the blade and my fence:thumbsup:,,, wide open ,,, and that's the way "I" want it. ,,,,,

I cut my first board when I was 11 years old in my dads wood shop, he told me all about the safety , how to cut the lumber, how to adjust the saw blade, how to adjust the bevel, what blade to use , etc,etc,,- and most important ,which I never forgot,,,,"*never* let your fingers come within *6"* of the blade, that's for the push pads and sticks". Common sense and responsibility,,,,,,, 
I am all for safety- believe me,, and the proof is I used all 10 fingers to write this ,,35 years later, never even nicked a finger, imagine that,,,,,:thumbsup:. They come up with something more "REALISTIC" & "SUITABLE" for safety I am all ears,, until then, they can shove that cartridge where the sun don't shine:thumbsup: I am not going to let someone get rich because they want me to play stupid to justify there product - forget it!
Brian


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

To begin with, I'm not taking any particular side on this. There are too many variables. I also don't think that it is practical in all situations. I just want to clear up some misconceptions about what the SawStop system is. I have in no way a stake in SawStop, nor do I own one. 

First, the SawStop is not a brake like you find on your typical mitersaw or circular saw or other common power tools. The SawStop not only stops the rotation of the blade in a very fast 5 milliseconds (that's 5 thousands of a second), but also drops the blade below the surface of the table in that time as well. If you figure a drop of 3 inches, that means the blade drops at a speed of 170mph! I don't think anybody can move their limbs that fast. If you smash down on the blade with your fist as hard as you can, you will probably get a bit if a gash, but probably won't lose any extremities. 

Second, the cartridge you replace costs about $70. Yes, you may need a new blade. I have heard sometimes you don't. Sometimes you may need to replace some of the teeth and resharpen. 

Third, you can turn the system off. If you are cutting wet lumber or materials that can trip the system, you flip a switch. 

Fourth, the system is proven to work. I have heard first-hand accounts of fingers and hands being saved by the system. I was at a woodworking store that had a shop where they also held classes. As I was browsing the tools, I heard a BANG! And, sure enough, one of the students had tripped the system. 

As I mentioned earlier, in the beginning of this rant, I don't think that this system may be suitable in all situations. Small job-site saws, for example, which is exactly what this lawsuit is about, and what most of us use daily, might not have the mass necessary to absorb the shock. I can see one of those doing a a flip if it is triggered. If this becomes an industry standard, then I see a lot of heavier saws out there. I think there is a reason SawStop hasn't come out with a compact job-site saw to compete with the Bosch, Makita and DeWalt. Their smallest contractor saw is still a bit of a beast. At least you can get it with a stand similar to the Bosch Gravity Rise stand. 

Also a previous poster mentioned the arbor. I don't know if a new arbor is part of the cartridge, but I don't think so. I would think repeated shock would eventually lead to fractures and bending of the arbor, but I have no scientific documentation to back this up. I'm not an engineer, so I would have to leave that to somebody educated in materials engineering to determine. I would hate to have my Woodworker II come after me like a ninja death star:w00t:

I also agree that it seems like every time we turn around, another law is put on the books that takes away from our personal liberties. Personal responsibility is a thing of the past anymore. This clown that sued Ryobi probably did something very stupid, or maybe only slightly stupid, and got bit. He probably met his lawyer at his bedside table in the ER. He probably wouldn't have bought the SawStop even if he had known about it. He bought pretty much the cheapest piece of junk he could find! I bet he didn't follow any of the safety instructions in the manual, and had probably removed the guard. 

All this being said, I would still feel better if they made SawStop, or similar technology, manditory in schools. Kids tend to get a bit ahead of themselves! 

I would even like to have one in my own shop. Sometimes we get busy, and our minds wander. Especially when pressed for time to meet a deadline. Accidents do occur. But that's my choice. 

I also want to have my DeWalt DW 745 with me to the jobsite. I like that it is light and portable. I like that I can carry it up three flights of stairs without calling the movers, getting a hernia or having four people help me lug it.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Prestige
I am not sure if you are aware but I think I agree with you. You should not be forced to buy something you dont want, wont use & probably wont benifit you. What I do think is it would be cheep for a mfr to put some threaded holes so you would have the OPTION of adding such a devide and then putting a sticker or something on the saw informing you of that option. If I made saws thats what I would want to do to cover my butt & keep the gov. from feeling they need to get involved.
Cheers Jim


----------



## zab (Jun 14, 2009)

my opinion on the suit is that its ridiculous.

my view on saw stop - why the brake? if it just shut off power and lowered the blade, i think that it would be just as effective, and much less costly to have mis-firings. in fact such a system could dramatically improve efficiency due to the being able to operate the saw with less fixturing


----------

